# George Canyon - I Want You To Live



## tim_chi (13 Feb 2007)

I just saw this music video, and I thought it was really well done. Lyrics are full of meaning and I haven't seen anything like this about Canadian soldiers. 

http://www.georgecanyon.com/videolinks/george_canyon_i_want.asx

Thought you guys might like this.

God Bless

Tim Chi


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2007)

Very nice. I was told that some of the people in the video are friends of a person I know from here, who used to live in Trenton. I may not be a lover of country music, but I sure do like this song, a great piece of work.


----------



## mckee19 (25 Mar 2007)

Ive heard this song before on the radio but had no idea it was in support of our troops, amazing how much a video can change the meaning of a song.

one thing, was he calling the Sergeant sir?


----------



## Burrows (29 Mar 2007)

Sounds like "Sarge" to me.


----------



## Rusty_Poth (18 Sep 2007)

Awesome song and video.


----------



## danchapps (18 Sep 2007)

George is a HUGE supporter of the troops. Last year he performed on one of the "Support the Troops" shows in Kandahar, and he told me that he would do it again in a second. When I was local crew on his show I walked up and thanked him for the support (on behalf of my sister's husband, who is a medic BTW) and when I was thanking him he asked me to call my sister's husband and thank HIM for doing his job. Now, how many stars will take someone thanking them and turn it the other way, not many, that's for sure. A truly genuine man. (I had this conversation with him in October, and had mentioned M was a medic, 3 months later he was in Trenton filming acting as a medic, coincidence??)


----------



## Thorvald (18 Sep 2007)

tim_chi said:
			
		

> I just saw this music video, and I thought it was really well done. Lyrics are full of meaning and I haven't seen anything like this about Canadian soldiers.



Have a listen to Julian Austin, he's Canadian and his song "The Red & White" is of the same vein.  Excellent singer and stand-up guy.

http://www.julianaustin.com/

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=125980257

Cheers
    Tim


----------



## Fusilier (18 Sep 2007)

Julian Austin rocks, I'm not a huge country fan but met Julian in KAF during his 1-06 show.  Great guy, both these guys are and both are great songs!!


----------



## 9nr Domestic (18 Sep 2007)

Here is another song/video :

http://64.202.190.194/client/secure/warren/1.html

Somebody's Son
Aaron Lines


----------



## Thorvald (18 Sep 2007)

9r domestic said:
			
		

> Somebody's Son
> Aaron Lines



Hey great find!   iTunes Canada has all his albums including that single, perfect.


----------



## medaid (19 Sep 2007)

George Canyon's song is great.... very very touching...


----------

